# New apt!!!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yayy! I am so excited and really nervous but we just got accepted to a really nice new apt! 

We need a two bedroom and more space for a new little one.

We have lived in this old slum for way too long and we'll finally have a nice new place! We went to see it today and the lady called to let us know if we wanted it for sure. Its really well taken care of, no balcony... but thats okay..

The owners actually live there so no BS about getting repairs done. She wasnt sure about cats but okay'd it with the rest of the tenants. 

she is cool with fish, birds and turtles.. All a plus  I also might have a lady interested in snake who loves snakes so we'll see how that goes. 

Its on the 3rd floor which is a bit hard on me... but heck, I can use the exersize lol. There is a wonderful little grocery store right across the street, we are right beside the library and the grade school I went to is right behind us! 

My mum is also just a block or too away... she has a pool and a dog!  I'll also be close to my sister and brother which is important. 

OMG Soooo great!!!!

The only think I need to learn is how to pay hydro. That isnt included so i'll have to downgrade some or use more efficent filter methods.

Otherwise Yay!!


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats! Where is it to?

Not sure how much filters are to run but I think they're in the 10-20W range, I hear a 120W bulb costs $20/mth. That's 10 filters per $20


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very good  I am happy for you.
It's good to see that the tenants and landlord are groovy about the fish, snakes, birds, cats, newts, and turtles. But ahh, what do they think about kids.  
j/k enjoy the times


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yay! New home, new tanks!!

Congrats on the move  Hmm, 2nd bedroom = fishroom?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Well.. The 2nd bedroom will have to be for the baby, but I am sure a few tanks wont hurt lol. I'll just have to keep the fish food high up.. lol

Yup they are cool with kids, we are trying to find a home for the snake and I am looking at two people right now. I have never had to rehome anything and I dont believe in getting rid of something just because of a move. 

Its just the word snake freaks out a lot of people, which is understandable.. but they dont understand that I have a snake that doesnt get large or uncontrollable....Still hard for some people.

I am afraid of new tanks... But I sure want them. Bob wants me to consolidate and I already have thinking we were going to move a year or so ago. So I was thinking of getting some tanks a bit larger and moving the two together. 

I dunno... I need to do a lot of thinking  The three flights of stairs freak me out. I'll never be able to lug an 80 gallon up them eek. lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey, if you need some borrowed muscle to move some tanks, you know where to find us


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new place!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

congrats cid!


look at it this way, my reef tank burns about $50 a month in hydro 

I wouldn't worry about the smaller tanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Grats on the move!!!

Glad to hear the lady was ok with ur fish/reptile population


----------

